# whats everyone charging for lotion bars



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

what is everyone charging for there lotion bars


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

did you try the recipe from Bee Crazy a few threads down??? What did you think?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

i got a recipe I use that is a little different I will try to get it posted on that link tonight I really like the one I use but do plan to try the other


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what do you use for molding?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

chef i use a 1.5 oz soap mold with an embossed dragon fly on it. it was very polular at the crafters show oh yes here is my recipe 

4.5 oz beeswax
4.5 oz shea butter
4.5 oz cocoa butter
4.5 oz olive oil 
2 oz jojoba
fragrance to scent

melt everything in a double broiler pour into molds


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> what do you use for molding?


The best mold is a two ounce portion cup that restruants use for take out orders. Plus thay come with lids too.

You will get a 1.5 0unce bar per container. Here is a link to my site for a picture. 

http://www.cozynestfarm.com/lotions_page.htm#Lotion_Bars

Hospitals use them too or you can buy fron Sams Club in a box of 2000 count for $40. We buy ours from school cafaterias in smaller quanities...wife has a friend there.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I got tons of those things around the kitchen. Do they unmold? since it is a "bar" I assume that they take it out and rub their hands with it? what do you charge for them?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*heres what little I have figured out*



Chef Isaac said:


> I got tons of those things around the kitchen. Do they unmold? since it is a "bar" I assume that they take it out and rub their hands with it? what do you charge for them?


 
chef to unmold put'em in the freezer for a few minutes and they will fall right out. you are correct on the use of rubbing the hands. has for the price I havent had any response to the original thread. I did charge $4.00 ea. for a 1.5 oz bar last weekend at a crafts show and sold several to cheap or in the ballpark I am unsure but definately not to high or they wouldnt sell.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

is soap molds to much, why not use them?

http://www.betterbee.com/departments2.asp?dept=153&bot=147


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

TwT said:


> is soap molds to much, why not use them?
> 
> http://www.betterbee.com/departments2.asp?dept=153&bot=147


 
the small 1.5 oz soap mold is what I use one is octagonal with bees the other is rectangle with a dragon fly both work great and are on the same mold I have the better bee skep soap mold IMO it is to large the bar would weigh in about 3 oz so I dont use it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

so do you sell them in the portion cups?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont personally use the cups but if I were and could find a lid that is what I would do. look at bee crazy's post on this thread he has a link to some packaged that look like they are in there original cups. I would still freeze them to make sure they pop out easily but you may not need to he coul answer that one


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You should be able to find those cups. The are aroudn everywhere in restaurant supply grocerey stores. I get them pretty cheap so if you wanted me to send you a sample, I can. Then if you like them, I can send you a box of the lids and cups at cost. 

Check your pm.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Chef and all. I do sell them in the portion cups. I just pour in the cup and label the lid with a 1 1/2 round avery label. All you do to release the bar the first is to lightly squeeze the side of the cup. The bar pops right out and then the cuztomer has a convient storage container. They all know what the container is and they don't seem to care. Bars sold in health food stores want the nicer deoderant bar package but are willing to pay for it too.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is a nice .35 oz. package for lotion bars, it costs more but contains less product too.

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin8j.html

you might find it a better container for your market, but I tell you farmers market shoppers don't want that polished store bought look.
If it looks too polished they think you got it from China


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey riverrat, don't freeze that bar or they will draw condensation and get goofy on you, don't fret the bar sticking in the cup. They just pop out...believe me, plus the sides of the portion cup is wider at the top to help faciliate the release.. Try it then let me know what you think....it's a no brainer package for lotion bars in my book.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

We've played with price for a couple of years now and $3.75 retail is about right 1.5 oz. bar.

We charge the same for the deoderant bar package but you use less product to offset the cost of the package somewhat.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*dontlet them bars freeze*



bee crazy said:


> Hey riverrat, don't freeze that bar or they will draw condensation and get goofy on you, .


 
I misquoted myself on freezing the bars I only put them in the freezer for about 3 to 5 minutes to pop them out of the soap mold. however I am going to try your cups it looks like a good way to go


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

This may be a dumb question but what exactly is a "lotion bar". How does it differ from lotion or soad ?

charlotte


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

cdanderson said:


> This may be a dumb question but what exactly is a "lotion bar". How does it differ from lotion or soad ?
> 
> charlotte


 
lotion bar are bars of lotion that are rubbed in the hands the heat generated allows the lotion to loosen up and then is rubbed into the skin with no waste


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

cdanderson said:


> This may be a dumb question but what exactly is a "lotion bar". How does it differ from lotion or soad ?
> 
> charlotte


I call it lip balm for your hands, feet and elbows. It's a lotion that uses pure beeswax as a binder to hold the lotion together for use. Plus the beeswax is a humicant which attract moisture to it and helps keep the skin hydrated, hense no chapping of wind blown wet hands. It's something that once you discovered what it can do for you ,you won't want to do without.


----------

